# 55 Wax arrives in Australia !



## RaceGlazer

More Race Glaze products will be available from our Brisbane site next week, including our best selling wax, Signature 55.

Please check out our site, place your order as we can add to the shipment on Tuesday, and let us know if you want anything not listed as we can ship that too

https://raceglaze.com.au/signature-55-wax-200g/

Note: we also stock Renovo and Gloss-It


----------



## Bulkhead

Congratulations on not doing what every other manufacturer/reseller does and double the price here!


----------



## vsideboy

Excellent, more stuff for our Aussie colleagues to spend their hard earned cash on.


----------



## RaceGlazer

We've also sent over some samples of 55 too: http://raceglaze.com.au/signature-55-wax-sample/

Only AUS$9.99 each


----------

